# Snap Ring Tool



## wrongway (Jan 9, 2015)

Do they make a tool to take off and put on the ring that holds the sprocket on the Sturmey Archer 3 speed......or just keep using a small screwdriver and fussing with it?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2015)

I use an ice pick (just don't stab yourself)
Fighting with those things is half the fun......


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes,All tool manufacturers,save for the big box stores, make "Lock Ring Pliers" Commonly known as snap ring pliers. Try Sears,I cant stand the place anymore but they carry them.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 11, 2015)

Harbor Freight snap ring pliers cheep


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 11, 2015)

I use an old Awl and a flatblade screw driver to remove the lock ring. I push the awl into one of three crescent cuts in the driver top, slightly bulging the lock ring out. I then slip the flatbladed screwdriver under the lock ring at that point and raise the ring slightly, working in a circle around the ring until it pops off.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 23, 2015)

Snap ring tool will be isles in this application.  

This is spot on.

"I use an old Awl and a flatblade screw driver to remove the lock ring. I push the awl into one of three crescent cuts in the driver top, slightly bulging the lock ring out. I then slip the flatbladed screwdriver under the lock ring at that point and raise the ring slightly, working in a circle around the ring until it pops off."

Try to not let that ring fly across the room.  An axle vice is really useful.  Frees up one of your hands.


----------

